

Double-checking Dawkins - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2007/12/double-checking-dawkins.html

======
BinaryAcid
And most impressive of all is that the Apple computer came about by chance
over millions of years. Both hardware and software evolved at the same time
and in perfect step with one another to create the CPU, RAM, I/O etc to make
this beep function. Evolution is amazing.

